# I did it! Lost 121 lbs.



## mskitchmas (May 13, 2007)

Hi there. I have been on a hard-core diet over the past few months, and thought I'd share some photos of my progress. I definately see it in my face, and I've dropped 3 sizes, but sometimes it is hard for me to actually _see_ the difference in my body. As of this week I've lost 60 lbs and somewhere around 13% body fat. Most importantly my blood pressure has dropped significantly...and am hoping to get off the medication soon. 

START DAY: how happy am I? lol.






This past week:










5/15 Adding a full-length pic. This is scary for me!  :eek2: 








Adding pic June 8th- at 73 lbs lost. I am working on that tummy!







Okee doke, here I am at 107lbs lost, Aug 24.






Okay...the final pic, at 121 lbs lost. Thank you again for looking and for all the encouragement...I'm off to the gym.


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

That's freaking AWESOME. Congratulations!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

awesome


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

FANTASTIC!! What have you been doing?


----------



## mskitchmas (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

thanks everyone! i really appreciate it.

i've been working with a doc and nutritionist, at this stage the diet is no carbs, no sugar, no fat. only lean protien and veg. do not do this without a doc's care! i see one of them every 2 weeks. i also exercise at least 4 times a week. cardio and strength training. I just decided to pay for a trainer too, cause i need a kick in the pants.


----------



## choseck (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Great job!


----------



## triccc (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Good job! keep up the good work!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

You can really tell...great job!  Losing weight is a really hard thing to do, but since you have already lost 60 pounds you are in your routine...keep it up, you look great!


----------



## yummy411 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

babes congrats! that's amazing


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*




* AMAZING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 keep up the GREAT work!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

You look great! Working with a nutritionist is awesome, I have one as well.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

you look great! your face has totally changed, you look beautiful!


----------



## Another Janice! (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

HOLY F%&ING SHIT!!!!

WOW....what a difference!  It's seeing pics like this that give me the drive to do it myself!!!

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Congrats - good for you!


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Wow, you can totally tell the difference in your face. You are gorgeous girl. Keep reaching that goal of yours. You can make it!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Wow that is fantastic! You look beautiful and much happier =)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Congrats! I am happy for you!


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

You are an insperation! Thanks for posting and   congratulations!


----------



## mskitchmas (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

thank you all! i finally added a full length pic with my fist H&M purchase, the top! The first time I could fit in an H&M item.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

added new pic at 73 lbs lost! thanks for looking.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

congratulations girl!! i'm so proud of you & so happy for you!!


----------



## bebs (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

congrats girl you look wonderful


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Wow, looking at these pics give me hope! I too am trying to lose weight and it seems so hard but thank you for posting these. You can really tell the difference from your first pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You look gorgeous; keep up the good work and keep us updated!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

thank you everyone! i appreciate all the kind words and encouragement!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

What an accomplishment!  I am so impressed! You can absolutely see a difference!  Wow...well done!


----------



## juli (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

woooo u look fab-ulous!!! :congrats:


----------



## Femme (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

wow you're an inspiration!! contineu the hard workk!!
but no carbs,fat, and sugar? isn't that a bit dangerous? but then again your nutritionist knows better then me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so keep up!! and keep us updated


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

yes, it is risky, but, good question, 'cause no one should do this without being under a doctor's care!! i see a doc and nutritionist alternately every 2 weeks.


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

You look SO GOOD!!! Good luck to the finish line!!!


----------



## MACisME (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

wow im so jealous! how many months has it been so far?! u're doing a tremendous job! u make me really want to hit the gym after i get off work today!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Out of curiosity is your insurance covering this or are you paying out of pocket? If don't mind me asking, how much does that cost?

Thanks

P.S. You look like hotness!!!


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

You look wonderful!


----------



## Suzyn (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Wow.  Im loving it!  U look great. Encouragement for me, I really need to do something.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Yay! met with the doc today, and things are progressing well. only about 30 lbs to go! And he thinks that the next visit, he'll be taking me off my high blood pressure medication!!! I've lost 16% of my body fat.

I'll post a new pic soon.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You are my hero.  You look great!!!  Well done you.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

I swear I got the goosebumps.....You look amazing! That is such a hard thing to do, and you are doing such a good job at it. You go girl!


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You're doing great! Such hard work really pays off.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

only 28 lbs to go! i think, i'm considering making it 38. we'll see!






my shoulder blades and collarbone recently showed up. and...very exciting, but i think that my thighs might stop rubbing together soon. crazy.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You look great, but even more important you look very happy in this last picture!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

*You look WONDERFUL!!!!  You sexy mama!!!  You look *great* now.  Keep goin', and you're gonna look EVEN better!!!*

*Congrats to you.  Losing that much weight is one of the hardest things in the world to do. You should go out and 'congratulate' yourself with a few purchases from MAC!!!*

*You are beautiful gal!*


----------



## jlothrid (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You look fantastic!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*You look WONDERFUL!!!!  You sexy mama!!!  You look *great* now.  Keep goin', and you're gonna look EVEN better!!!*

*Congrats to you.  Losing that much weight is one of the hardest things in the world to do. You should go out and 'congratulate' yourself with a few purchases from MAC!!!*

*You are beautiful gal!*_

 
Thank you so much. (All of you!) I really like this suggestion...I'm waiting for the July collections!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You look wonderful!!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Morsel (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

YOU LOOK AMAZING! Keep it up!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

you're amzing!! congrats! how long has it been?


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

It has been almost 5 months. Again, this is all under a doctor's care!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

How long have you been doing this?  That is so amazing.  Congratulations!!!

Oh just realized that you said how long you've been doing it.  Again, good work!!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You're an inspiration!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wonderful job! I've been battling with my weight all my life but it wasn't until after I got married that I put on a lot of weight...I'm talking 87 lbs worth of weight. This year I decided that I was going to lose it and I was going to lose it the right way by finally changing my eating habits and being realistic (the realistic thing has always been the thing that's gotten me). So far I've lost 20 lbs but I haven't been motivated for the past month and had lost my desire or will to even try. But seeing these great pics of you has reminded me that I can do whatever I put my mind to! So thank you soooooo much for posting this thread!! You really are an inspiration!! You look fabulous and I'm so happy for you! Now to get myself back in gear...


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

thank you so much! congrats on the 20lbs and good luck on your goal! you can do it!!!

i reached 99lbs lost today..OMG the past 5 lbs have been torture. cross my fingers that i will reach 100 this week.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You WILL do it!  You have come so far!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You are doing so great. How will you transition back to a normal diet?


----------



## lynnda (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

I am soo proud of you!  Weight loss is one of the hardest things that I struggle with daily.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You're doing so great!! You can do it!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_You are doing so great. How will you transition back to a normal diet?_

 
It will take about 3 months. Every 2 weeks an carb addition is made. I was hoping for a piece of chocolate or a dirty martini..but, it's gonna be more like a slice of whole grain bread, or whole grain cereal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna have to suck it up!


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow, you are doing such a great job.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

ur are my hero..and im being serious...i so want your drive and ambition to lose the weight....everyone knows how hard it is to start but once you get going (and you have) its easier to make it a lifestyle...you look so beautiful and we are all so proud of you....please keep all of us inspired


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

awesome!! congrats!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Guess what? I just reached 100 lbs lost!!! whoo hoo!

only 16 to go, well, maybe 26, but i'll cross that bridge when i get there. will post new pic soon.

*Thanks again for all of your support!*


----------



## Jot (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

WOW you look fantastic. i'm sure this will transform your life!
i lost a reasonable amount of weight a couple of years ago (pathetic by your amazing achievement!) but its the best thing i've ever done - That and bought a ton of mac stuff!
So congrats and enjoy yourself - you look amazing


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow...this is just....amazing!!  Congrats on you loss & I definitely envy your hard work.

And in less than a year?!?!!  I was giving myself 1-2 years to loose 100lbs.  As soon as I get health insurance back I'm going to go see your doctor! Hehe

Best of luck with those last few pounds!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

CONGRATS!! hardwork really paid off for you! you look great!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You look a freaking mazing!!!!
Congrats!!!
Losing weight is hard work and you look fabulous.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*







You are doing so well!  You're almost there!!


----------



## kenmei (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You look amazing! Hooray for you!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Pictures! Im dying to see this 100 lb weight loss! you look amazing at the 73lb benchmark, you even look so much happier!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Bravo!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Pictures! Im dying to see this 100 lb weight loss! you look amazing at the 73lb benchmark, you even look so much happier!_

 
I agree & now it's down to 105...picture please!!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

WOW!!!! I am so proud of you!!!  I know how difficult it can be to stick to a weight loss regiment and you have done so well.  KUDOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are truly an inspiration for many of us.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*










:cartwheel:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :righton::holysheep:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


:dancey::yaho  o::jump:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:notworthy::woohoo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:nana:


I think that sums it all up.


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

oh my gosh! you guys are so sweet! it's been a while since i've checked the thread. i only have 9 more pounds to go. I will post a pic soon!


----------



## frocher (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Congrats!  I am dying to see a pic of all your hard work as well.


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

okee doke, I updated the first window with a new pic.


----------



## frocher (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You look absolutely fantastic!  Congratulations.


----------



## Cuppincakes (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

wow! You have made an amazing transformation! I bet shopping has become more fun for you now! 

I know it did for me after I lost 60 lbs. "YAY now I can buy more than just shoes that look cute! "


----------



## Odette (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Congratulations !


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Way To Go!!! Congrats on your weight loss you look great!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

WOW! Congratulations! What an accomplishment...you should be so proud of yourself! You look great and you must feel great! Your picture progress is great!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow you look great!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

WOW!!!! you are soo close to your goal!! well done!!! you look


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

YOU LOOK OUTSTANDING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to lose a significant amount of weight but I'm a vegetarian. Congrats! You're an inspiration!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

What a transformation.  You are defiantly a inspiration.


----------



## Noel (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Oh my gosh, wow, congratulations!! You've inspired me to get back to exercising again.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

I'm stunned. Congratz!


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Thank you so much for posting those pics of your weight loss.  Looking at them is a definate inspiration.  What an amazing amount of hard work you've done to get where you are today.  Keep on truckin' you're almost there!  Hooray & woohoo for you!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Congratulations. You look fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

That's incredible! Wow. A truly inspirational thread.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

you look amazing! and so much happier & healthier. congrats!


----------



## alysaunknox (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

holy crap! you look fantastic. good for you for being so motivated!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Oh my goodness.. you look absolutely amazing. Just so happy to see your smile in those last pics. Thank you so much for posting this... I'm actually bookmarking it to help me stay on my track of loosing a considerable amount of weight.

Thanks again! Post as many pics as you want, please!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow congratulations! That is quite a transformation...very inspiring.  After I give birth I will do my best to shed the baby weight through good diet and exercise


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give an update...the doc has now taken me off of the blood pressure meds! whoo hoo! 2 weeks ago, I started eating some healthy carbs (like yogurt and apples, yum). I only have 3lbs left to reach my goal.

Working out has definately payed off, my body fat % has gone from 47% to 21%. Crazy.

Thank you all for your kind words and notes, they keep me going!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow!! Congrats! Please post a pic!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

OMG, You look great!!


----------



## goink (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

wow. you are my hero!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow!  Only 3 to go?  This is so amazing!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow, congrats you've made amazing progress. The change is definitely noticeable not only in your body but also in your face. Your looking great and it's very inspiring. Keep up the good work.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Wow... congratulations.  You are such an inspiration.


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
































:loveya::cartwheel::jump:
I did it. I've reached my goal!

Thank you all for your kind notes and encouragement.

Will post a pic soon.


whoooohooooo!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*




*Congrats* to you!!  I know you worked so hard at this & you truly are an inspiration!  Can't wait to see the new picture!!!


----------



## MACisME (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

oh my gosh u lost a whole nother body! congrats im jealous now haha


----------



## elizs (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

That is really inspiring..I have about the same amount to lose, and after seeing your progress, I've got to get my butt kicked into gear.  Going to a nutritionist sounds like a good idea.  I lose my motivation quickly, but looking at your pics inspires me..Thanks for posting your progress..its great!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

damn! congratulations! you look awesome!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Ohh MY GOD. You are such an inspiration!!! Congrats hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wow... honestly, you look AMAZING... you did great.


----------



## n_c (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

You look great...congrats!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Amazing! You look so happy and SO much younger!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 8, 2007)

added last photo to first post...this is the end of the line...and hopefully the beginning of some healthy life-long habits. thank you all again!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 8, 2007)

OMG! u did such an amazing job you look healthier and gorgeous.. keep it up!


----------



## frocher (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations, you look fantastic!!!  That is such an accomplishment.


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats! you look amazing!


----------



## meiming (Oct 8, 2007)

OMG that is amazingly inspirational. Congratulations for reaching your goal and good job on all the hard work you did!! *hip hip...hooray!*


----------



## aziajs (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow.  I commend you.  Congrats!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats to you for all the hard work!  You look GREAT!!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Almost Reached My Goal of 116lbs Lost*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_YOU LOOK OUTSTANDING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to lose a significant amount of weight but I'm a vegetarian. Congrats! You're an inspiration!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm curious, you said you need to loose weight _but _you're a vegetarian... I'm confused, I've always known vegetarians to have an easier time managing weight? can you give me some insight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks.


----------



## makeupislove (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, that's amazing! you look greaaaaaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## ViV04 (Oct 8, 2007)

OMG! Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you. =*)


----------



## Holly (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! You did such a great job! Weight loss is a really hard thing to do! You did soo well! Congrats hon, you're looking great, and look a lot happier too!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 8, 2007)

you look great!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh my God! You are an inspiration! You look SO amazing.

I lost 80lbs when I was younger and gained most back after having my daughter. Looking at your photos is a reminder that it can be done!

Question!: I just tried to message you and ask you about the diet you've been on, but, sadly, it says you can't get messages. If you wouldn't mind horribly, message me? I could use your help.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations, you look great.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you ever crave carbs?  I know I do.

I am so happy for you.  I am sure that you are feeling terrific and full of energy.


----------



## Glassdoll (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow!!! thats truly amazing that u lost all that weight in less than a year. I need to lose that much weight too. I'll be starting to go to the gym soon. Do u have any tips on what exercises to do when i'm just starting out? I always feel like my legs are burning everytime i start exercising just a little. Maybe cos i'm too overweight, so how did u start out?


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 26, 2007)

You look great!!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow...you should be SO PROUD of yourself...congrats to you, YOU DID IT, and you look BEAUTIFUL!  Such an inspiration!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Made it to 60 lbs*

Wow congrats!!!  Wish I had the gut to stick to a diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## XShear (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! You look fantastic! Great job on all your hard work!


----------



## warships (Nov 4, 2007)

good job!  i lost 140lbs two years ago, so I know how great you must feel.  and you look amazing!


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 4, 2007)

You look absolutely amazing and I'm sure you feel that way.  You've inspired me to go for that bike ride w/ my puppy rather than sit on the couch and watch TV for 2 hours.  Congrats.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Nov 4, 2007)

You look freaking amazing!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment!!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting, you're such an encouragement! You look great!
:congrats:


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 5, 2007)

wow.

simply wow.

you have done what i have been wanting to do for so long.

you're my motivation.

congrats!


----------



## Edie (Nov 5, 2007)

You deserve a FREAKIN MEDAL! In fact...forget the medal...look at you! You ARE THE MEDAL! haha






 You look great and not to sound like a weirdo but I can feel the different energies from your first photo to your last! You are absolutley GLOWING!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 6, 2007)

You look freaking fabulous!!!
Keep it up.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW! you look so good at the end, and really happy! you look like a different person!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Nov 21, 2007)

YOU LOOK WONDERFUL. congrats!! 
You are an inspiration!


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 21, 2007)

You're such an inspiration!  Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## NeonDollParts (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh my god, that is absolutely amazing. You have such incredible drive and will power. You look great!


----------



## Foxybronx (Nov 26, 2007)

That is AMAZING! You are definitely motivation for anyone trying to lose weight.

Great job!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 26, 2007)

You are an inspriation. you look great!!!!


----------



## nekoneko (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! You did an amazing work, and you look very nice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I admire you so much!!!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh, you look so beautiful. Not even just in your size/shape, but you look radiant. You have a glow about you that wasn't there before. This is amazing...congratulations and thanks for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Joslyn (Dec 15, 2007)

wow, you look AMAZING! thats a huge acomplishment, congrats!


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2007)

congratulations on reaching your goal! you look absolutely fab!


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats, and your story is truly inspiring!

Not only did you lose pounds but it almost seemed to take away 10 - 15 years from your age! You just radiate health and vitality.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nox (Dec 18, 2007)

You look beautiful!  That is a colossal amount of work you put into making the best of your health.  Three cheers for you!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG, you look amazing...congrats to you. I know how hard it is to lose weight. This really made me cry. You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 19, 2007)

That is so wonderful!  You must feel on top of the world!  Congrats and keep up the good work.  You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 4, 2008)

Congrats! Wow!


----------



## Esme (Apr 4, 2008)

Congratulations from one who is just a bit behind you! I am down 80 lbs with about 70 left to go!
Keep it up, you are inspiring me!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats amazing.!!! you look great!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 4, 2008)

Holy Moly!  You inspire me to go to the gym and sweat it... someday ;-)  Congrats!  You look great!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 5, 2008)

What an inspiration!!! Congratulations on SUCH a great accomplishment- you look fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And much happier.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 5, 2008)

You are awesome and inspiring!!!!(Not to mention you look great)  Mahalo nui loa for sharing!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW amazing. Losing weight is not an easy task @ all. Good for you on working with a nutrionist.
You look amazing. A total trasformation.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG you look fantastic, congratulations, that's an amazing achievement. You're an inspiration. I'm trying to lose 10kg in 5 months so thanks for showing me it can be done, I've always felt it's impossible but if you can lose 121 pounds I can definitely lose 10kg.

Thanks and congrats again


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 5, 2008)

you are truly an inspiration!!!! you look amazing, congrats hun!! 
my goal is to lose 54 pounds, and so far ive lost 16, i hope i can succeed as well as you have!


----------



## User93 (Apr 6, 2008)

You look absoolutely gorgeous, and you have an amazing willpower. You did sucha great job, cangrats! Thats really really amazing.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2008)

wow!!! congrats!!!


----------



## xlakatex (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW! You look great! Thats awesome!


----------



## fleckspeck (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats! You're truly an inspiration!


----------



## LOCa (Apr 14, 2008)

Hellll Yeah.! Good Job. Like Real Sh!t. Goooood Job.


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 14, 2008)

You look amazing! It's great that you have stayed motivated and stuck with it!  You really are an inspiration to the rest of us


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, congratulations!


----------

